# What's the difference between a parti and a harlequin colored poodle?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've googled both =/ but couldn't get a clear answer.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I think that they are absolutely same thing. I think that harlequin is just older term used and parti kind of more contemporary- but I might be completely wrong - this is just my guess :smile:


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Harlequin is an European term, Parti was taken from other breeds like the Cocker to express a multi colored dog. Kind of like using the term Phantom for a black and tan marked Poodle.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Sweet 8D Thanks guys


----------

